# Teichfrischling



## MarioNino (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Forianer

Bin durch Suche auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hab mittlerweile Stunden mit Lesen, Schmökern und Betrachten verbracht.
Wirklich ein sehr informatives und hilfreiches Forum.
Kopf raucht auch schon 

Bin seit mittlerweile über 20 Jahren Aquarianer und wage mich nun an die Herausforderung Gartenteich heran.
Sprich, ich steige von 200/300 Liter jetzt mal auf 5000 - 10.000 Liter um!? 

Da ich seit Jahren bereits hobbymäßig Gärten für Freunde und Bekannte mit Erfolg gestalte, möchte ich nun das Ganze auch ausweiten und mich ausführlich über Teichbau, -gestaltung, -wartung und dgl informieren.

Also werdet ihr mich künftig hier des Öfteren antreffen/lesen.
Übrigens: Komme aus Österreich, Kärnten (ja genau, dem Land wo die Irren einen toten Politiker wie einen Gott verehren *seufz*)

Wer weiß, vielleicht sind hier auch Landsleute anwesend, deren Teiche man mal in freier Wildbahn betrachten könnte.

LG Mario


----------



## scholzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

 Mario und  :willkommen im Forum...
Landsleute wirst du hier sicher finden....
Vielleicht hast du ja schon unsere Mitgliederkarte entdeckt...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbmembermap.php


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Robert

Vielen Dank für den Link  Finde diese Maps super, kenn es von einem Krebsforum.
Aber gestern war ich nur am Schmökern, daher hätt ich den Link vermutlich gar nie gefunden.

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Servus Mario, Servus Landsmann

Herzlich Willkommen

Na dann in ich schon gespannt auf deinen Teich 

Bitte auf Fotos nicht vergessen, sowohl von vor dem Teichbau, als auch vom Bau ...

Stell uns dein Projekt doch vor .... wir beißen nicht


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Helmut (ehemaliger Nachbar gg)  *Oberhöflein / Hohe Wand)

Wie gesagt, das Ganze ist momentan noch alles in Planung. Bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich es noch dieses Jahr umsetzen werd können.
Aber Fotos folgen dann auf alle Fälle 

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Servus Mario

Gerade bei der Planung können wir helfen .....

Also was soll der Teich werden ...

Schwimmteich, Koiteich, Zierteich mit Besatz oder ohne ....... Miniteich 

Wo soll er im Garten hin ... das Umfeld wäre auch von interesse ... natürlich Bilder davon


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Helmut

Jetzt rücke ich mal mit der Wahrheit raus 

Wie bereits oben beschrieben, hab ich bereits seit Jahren Gärten für Bekannte und Freunde gestaltet.
Der Teich, der hier angelegt werden soll, ist leider nicht mein eigener, sondern für einen guten Freund.
Umso mehr muss alles rundum passen.
Ich werd mal versuchen mit Sketchup ein annäherndes Modell meiner Idee hier rein zu stellen.
Wenn ich beginne das zu erklären, verstehts keiner mehr gg

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Super ... bin auch gerade an einer Planung für sehr gute Freunde.

Bin schon auf dein Modell gespannt


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Sodala

Ich starte mal den Versuch, eine Skizze einzustellen.....
Daumen halten gg


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Also hat ja geklappt

Wie gesagt. Ist eine grobe Skizze.
Hier eine kurze Erklärung meiner Vorstellung. 
Bitte, falls ich falsch liege, gleich schreien 

Der abgebildete Teich ist hier extremst geometrisch. Das soll und will ich auch nicht so, aber mit dem Programm muss ich mich erst auseinandersetzen.
Ich möchte im Flachbereich maximal 30% Steigung nach oben hin realisieren. Steile Abhänge sollen so gut wie möglich kaum vorkommen.
Größe (mögliche) des Teichs: 5-8 Meter Länge und 3-5 Meter Breite. Allerdings bereits mit Uferböschung/zone mit einbezogen.

Hier geht es mir vorerst mal rein um die Idee.
Man sieht hier auch die drei Filterkammern. Sind Eimer mit jeweils 200Litern Fassungsvermögen. 
Der Vorfilter an der Wasseroberfläche soll gleich den gröbsten Schmutz (Blätter bis hin zu Partikeln von 4-6mm) filtern.

Die Eimer sind jeweils miteinander verbunden. Werd mal eine bessere Zeichnung machen.
Einlauf in Eimer 1 ist oben. Einlauf in Filter 2 bodenseitig. Eimer/Filterkammer 3 wieder oben. Hier möchte ich die bekannten HMF Filtermatten einsetzen, welche problemslos herausnehmbar und damit leicht zu reinigen sind.
Hm ich hoff ihr könnt Euch was drunter vorstellen 

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Schaut ja einmal garnet schlecht aus 

Kannst uns noch dazu schreiben was es für ein Teich werden soll ...

Ich denke auf Grund der Filterbecken entweder ein Schwimm- oder ein Koiteich .... allerdings passt das Profil zu keinem der beiden, wenn wir von normalen Gegebenheiten ausgehen.

Also Tiefe 1,40 - 2,00 Meter

Dazu wäre der Tiefbereich allerdings sehr klein ausgefallen und die Stufe darüber, denke die wird in 1m Tiefe sein bringt net viel .... gibt sehr wenige Pflanzenarten die in dieser Tiefe dekorativ sind  Auch als Standfläche wäre sie net sehr geeignet, zumindest für Erwachsene, Kinder hätten allerdings eine Freude daran


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Helmut

Nein nein, weder noch. Die maximale Tiefe soll zwischen 1,10 bis 1,30 liegen.
Und wie gesagt, ist eine schnell hingekritzelte Skizze.

Der Teich selbst, soll ein so weit als möglich ein natürliches Gewässer darstellen. Fischbesatz ist nicht vorgesehen, die Option möchte ich bzw. der Auftraggeber aber offenhalten.
Im Prinzip soll es ein Naturteich werden. Des Weiteren ist ein zweiter Teich (ca. 300 - 500 Liter) geplant als weiteres Filterbecken, welches ca. 1,5m höher liegt und durch einen Bachlauf mit dem unteren verbunden ist.

Die drei Filterbecken sind von mir angedacht, aufgrund meiner Erfahrung als Aquarianer.
Je sauberer bereits das Wasser, welches zu eigentlichen Pumpe kommt, umso länger die Standzeit der Pumpe (Reinigungstechnisch) und Lebensdauer.

Ich seh schon, muss mich mehr grafisch betätigen gg

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*



> Je sauberer bereits das Wasser, welches zu eigentlichen Pumpe kommt, umso länger die Standzeit der Pumpe (Reinigungstechnisch) und Lebensdauer.



Standzeit des Filters 
Die heutigen Teichpumpen sind gegen Schmutz sehr resistent ... 8mm sind meist kein Lebensverringerungsgrund.

Plane bei deiner neuerlichen Planung auf alle Fälle ein Schwerkraftsystem ein ... ist wesentlich Energiesparsamer  und ganz wichtig einen guten Grobabscheider, wie ein Spaltsieb oder je nach gefüllter Geldbörse einen Trommel- oder Vließfilter ... umso besser/feiner die Grobabscheidung umso besser die Filterleistung des nachgeschalteten Biofilters ...

Allerdings trifft das im besonderen auf Koiteiche zu ... Schwimmteiche, naja .... auch kein Fehler, aber kein muß, wie bei Koiteichen


----------



## MarioNino (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Helmut

Genau daher ja meine Planung bis dato. Wie gesagt, beim Teichbau/technik bin ich Frischling.
Allerdings eines weiß ich. Vertrau NIE den Herstellerangaben bei deren Produkten gg
Denke mal, dass die "Versprechungen" der Leistung nicht wirklich stark von den Filtern in der Aquaristik abweichen.
Und mit ein wenig Hintergrundwissen und Erfahrungswerten kann man sicher auch beim Teichbau/Filtereinbau einiges an Problemen, Kosten und Arbeiten einsparen.
Eine überdimensionierte FilterFLÄCHE (nicht Leistung!!) kann nicht schaden.
Zuviel Leistung allerdings kann viele andere Probleme mit sich bringen. Zumindest aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung.

Wer mal eine Skizze per Hand anfertigen, scannen und hier reinstellen. Wirklich vorstellen kann man sich bis dato ja noch gar nix.

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*



> Wer mal eine Skizze per Hand anfertigen, scannen und hier reinstellen. Wirklich vorstellen kann man sich bis dato ja noch gar nix.


Man bittet darum


----------



## MarioNino (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

So jetzt hab ich mal gemalt wie ein Irrer und mein Scanner ist hin lol
Also wirds etwas dauern mit weiteren Bildern


----------



## MarioNino (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Sodala

Irgendwie wurde der ursprüngliche Plan vorerst mal vollkommen über den Haufen geworfen gg

Wenn schon, denn schon ist momentan mal die Devise.

Also neuer Plan: Schwimmteich 

Hier mal eine Skizze

Zum Verständnis mal eine kurze Erklärung des Ganzen.
Bin bei sowas absoluter Neuling und selbstverfreilich werden hier für den Bau Spezialisten herangezogen.
Allerdings sollte soviel als möglich in Eigenregie erledigt werden. (Planung, Überwachung , __ Filtersystem, Pflanzung)

Bilderklärung:

Links oben von dem Bild befindet sich das Haus sowie die Terrasse. Hab ich aber vorerst noch nicht eingezeichnet, da ich erst den richtigen Bau/Lageplan erhalten werde und danach das ganze sowieso nochmal von Neuem aufrollen werde.

Gehen wir mal die einzelnen Punkte durch:

*Sonnendeck/Filterschacht:*

Unter dem Sonnendeck möchte ich soweit als möglich die gesamte Technik unterbringen.

Hier stellen sich mir jetzt zwei konkrete Fragen:
Vorab: Der Schacht wird einen Ablauf haben welcher mit einem Abflußrohr direkt in einen Kanal endet. Desweiteren möchte ich den Schacht aussen (zum Erdreich hin) isolieren. Beim Öffnen des Sonnendecks soll es einen zweiten Deckel für den Schacht geben, welcher einerseits dicht und soweit als möglich schallgedämpft ist. Nun also die Fragen.

1.) Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es hier, um die direkte Abdeckung des Filterschachts möglichst schalldicht zu bekommen. An und für sich ist ja das Gurgeln Sinn der Sache, aber sicherheitshalber wäre hier diese Option interessant. Man sollte eher das Plätschern des Wasserfalls oder Bachs hören, als das Gurgeln eines Filters 

2.) Die Pumpe wird hinter die Filtertonnen geschaltet. Da es ein Schwimmteich ist, muss es offensichtlich eine Pumpe sein, welche NICHT direkt untergetaucht ist. Also hab ich für diese Ausmaße absolut keinen Schimmer, was für eine Pumpe da sinnvoll wäre. Des Weiteren. Pumpe auch im Filterschacht unterbringen oder eine Leitung direkt zum geplanten Wasserfall führen und dort die Pumpe anbringen? Ist auch wieder zwecks Lärmbelastung gedacht.

PS: Sollte der im Plan angegebene Bachlauf zu einem zweiten Teich realisiert werden, ist obige Installation sowieso hinfällig. Der Schacht wird dann hinter den zweiten Teich geschalten. 
Nur um Mißverständnissen vorab vorzubeugen gg


*Bachlauf (eventuell):*

Wie gesagt, eventuell. Sollte dies realisiert werden, kommen sicher neue Fragen gg


*Sumpfbeet mit hochwachsenden Pflanzen:*

Hinter den einzelnen Beeten wird jeweils die Kapilarsperre realisiert. Auf die Bepflanzung geh ich momentan nicht ein. Da muss ich mich erst wirklich noch einlesen, daher lass ich die anderen geplanten Beete wie Moorbeet, Steingarten etc. aus.


*eventueller Steg:*

Naja eventuell ist eigentlich falsch. Irgendwo dort soll eine Brücke kommen. Allerdings konnte ich den Steg im Programm nicht mehr einfügen andererseits ist mir der genaue Verlauf noch nicht ganz klar. Kommen wird aber eine kleine Brücke sicher 


*Der Schwimmbereich:*

Hier schwebt mir eine Größe von 8x3,5 Meter Außenmaße vor. Die Schalungsbreite hab ich mal rein nach Gefühl mit 15cm angenommen. Ob dann 20 oder 25 notwendig sind, wäre interessant zu wissen. Das Ganze soll ja halten auch. 
Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob hier ein Bodenablauf nicht eine gute Idee wäre, wenn man den Schwimmbereich selbst mal gründlich reinigen würde.
Außerdem habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie weit unter die Wasseroberfläche der Schwimmbereich gemauert werden sollte.... 40cm, 60cm, 80cm oder gar 100cm???
Apropos, die geplante Tiefe soll zwischen 2,5 bis 3 Meter liegen. Wobei im Einstiegsbereich eine Stiege eingebaut werden soll. Eventuell auch eine verlaufende Absenkung des Schwimmbereichs von ca. 1,50m bis 2,5 oder 3m.


*Steinaufbauten mit Wasserfall:*

Bevor ich hier sinnlose Fragen stelle, werde ich mich zuerst mal einlesen. Über interessante Links zum Schmökern würd ich mich aber freuen.


So nun kommen wir mal zum Teichbereich:

Ich habe die Wasserfläche dreifarbig eingezeichnet. Die Blautöne stellen jeweils die nächste Tiefe dar.

Hellblau: 1m Flachwasserzone ausgehend von 0cm bis 30/35cm maximal. Substrat Sand oder Fugensand? Kiesel sind nicht mein Geschmack... Soll ja kein Baggersee werden 
Zum umlaufenden Weg soll darunter eine Uferfolie gelegt werden, damit die Kapillarwirkung genug Wasser in die dahinterliegenden Beete zieht. 

Mittelblau: 0,75m stärker abfallend. eventuell stufig. Von 30/35cm bis auf ca. 80/90cm. Um bei klaren Wasser die Folie zukaschieren, meine Frage: Kann man die Steinfolie auch sicher verkleben, wenn sie später vollständig mit Wasser bedeckt ist? Oder wäre hier eine gemauerte Natursteinmauer eine Alternative?

Dunkelblau (im Teichbereich): Auch eher stark abfallend, daher ergeben sich die gleichen Fragen wie oben. Die Tiefe hier sollte mind. 1,2m betragen.


Nachdem ich die Basisthemen durchgelesen habe, dachte ich mir, ob es vielleicht nicht auch sinnvoll wäre, den Übergang vom Teich zu den Beeten generell mit einem Fundament zu versehen, oder reicht da wirklich die Trapezförmige Aufschüttung mit Beton?

So... Momentan sind mal alle Fragen gestellt gg Kommen aber garantiert noch Weitere.

Generell geht es mir darum, ob diese Idee Sinn macht oder nicht. Wie gesagt, kompletter Frischling.
Freu mich über Kommentare 

LG Mario


----------



## MarioNino (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*



MarioNino schrieb:


> *Der Schwimmbereich:*
> 
> Hier schwebt mir eine Größe von 8x3,5 Meter Außenmaße vor. Die Schalungsbreite hab ich mal rein nach Gefühl mit 15cm angenommen. Ob dann 20 oder 25 notwendig sind, wäre interessant zu wissen. Das Ganze soll ja halten auch.
> *Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob hier ein Bodenablauf nicht eine gute Idee wäre, wenn man den Schwimmbereich selbst mal gründlich reinigen würde.*



Hab mich hier falsch ausgedrückt. Der Bodenablauf ist rein dafür gedacht, den Schwimmbereich vollständig zu leeren um diesen zu reinigen.
Die Reinigung selbst soll ausschließlich über einen Obeflächenskimmer geschehen, da ich die einzelnen Wasserschichtungen bewußt beibehalten möchte.

Hoffe, das ist verständlich gg

LG Mario


----------



## Schuessel (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Moinsen,
was macht es für einen Sinn in einem Schwimmteich die einzelnen Wasserschichten beibehalten zu wollen?

Was die Pumpe angeht - warum soll die nicht untergetaucht sein? Willst Du das mit einer 220V-Pumpe realisieren? Soweit ich weiss ist das in einem Schwimmteich nicht zulässig, ich würde das nicht bei mir selbst machen, geschweige denn bei Freunden...

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## MarioNino (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Schuessel

Die ursprüngliche Idee war ja eigentlich ein möglichst naturnaher Teich mit Bachlauf.
Nach einigen Überlegungen kam aber dann die Idee, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.
Daher diese Version. Wüßte nicht, ob gegen die Kombination Schwimmteich/Gartenteich etwas spricht. Laß mich da aber klarerweise eines Besseren belehren.

Nein keine 220V, aber auch 24V sind (glaub ich, muss mich da in Österreich erst schlau machen) zuviel um untergetaucht in einem Schwimmteich betrieben zu werden. Kann auch hier völlig falsch liegen.

LG Mario


----------



## MarioNino (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Forianer

Ich hab heute den Katalog von NG bekommen und die Mittagspause und den Feierabend bist jetzt damit verbracht, darin zu schmökern.
Irgendwie kommt momentan jeden Tag etwas Neues dazu gg Naja zum Glück eilt es ja nicht, da bis zum wirklichen Spatenstich sowieso das Jahr 2011 Einzug nehmen wird.

Hab mir jetzt mal zwei Alternativen zu obigen Modell überlegt:

Aufsicht_schwimmteich ohnemauer_1 ist so wie oben gezeigtes Beispiel mit dem geplanten Steg. 

Aufsicht_schwimmteich ohnemauer_2 hat folgende Veränderungen/Ideen

Ich konnte es bis dato nicht graphisch so einstellen, dass es bildlich wird, aber ich vermute hier wird eine Erklärung hoffentlich auch reichen.
Der Steg wurde nach unten (vom Bild her) gesetzt. Unter dem Steg dachte ich an eine Trennung von Schwimmbereich und dem hinter (oberhalb) gezeigten Teil als größeren möglichst naturnahen Pflanzenfilterteich.
Sprich hier ist eine möglichst dichte Bepflanzung gedacht. So als Art Pflanzenvorfilter welcher nochmals von einem reinem Pflanzenfilter hintangeschalten ergänzt wird.

Hoffe mal auf Hinweise auf Denkfehler oder Mißverstehens meinerseits 

Danke

LG Mario


----------



## Pickwick (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo und Willkommen,

bin auch neu hier im Forum sollte mich auch mal vorstellen?!


Aber zurück zu dir 5-10 tsd ist zu klein...Da ist ein Aquarium ähnlich wie ein Teich, es kann nie zu groß sein


Hatte lange Zeit Meerwasseraquarien.. und habe mich ständig vergrößert und verbessert statt gleich ein 1000 Ltr becken zu kaufen....wäre Günstiger gewesen... aber was sag ich kennen sicher einige hier.


grüße Chris


----------



## MarioNino (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Christ

Und willkommen im Forum 

Mir ist bewußt, je größer desto besser. Wird vermutlich auch größer werden. War einfach mal eine grundsätzliche Planidee vom Aufbau her.

Das Schöne hier in dem Forum ist ja, dass man jedesmal wenn man dann was plant, bald merkt wo die Fehler liegen.

Also mir gings eben eher um die grundsätzliche Idee der Anlage an sich.

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Servus Mario

Habe jetzt leider keine Zeit um eine umfassende Hilfe anzubieten 

Wenn möglich werde ich heute noch dazu was schreiben ... ein bisserl geduld


----------



## MarioNino (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Helmut

Eilt ja nicht  Aber bin schon gespannt auf Deine Ausführungen.
LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Servus Mario

Spät aber doch 

Also dein Entwurf gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut 

Ich nehme an die Sumpfzone liegt auch im Schwimmteich 

Einzig den Teil wie auf der zweiten Skizze ... die angedachte Brücke und der darunter liegende Wall, der den Regenerationsbereich abtrennen soll ... nein, daß wird so net Funktionieren.

Wie soll der Wasseraustausch zustande kommen 

Wenn der Bereich so bleiben soll ... dann führe den Pflanzfilter mittels Pumpe durchströmt aus. In der Ausführung eines durch Zick/Zack verlaufenden, dadurch in der Länge ein Gewinn, Pflanzfilter .... ansaugen im Schwimmbereich ... durch den Pflanzfilter geleitet, mit austritt wieder in den Schwimmbereich. Und ... langsamst durchströmt, sodaß genug Schadstoffe/Nährstoffe abgebaut werden können.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt 

Zur Pumpe ob 230V oder 24V .... nimm die 24V ... Kleinspannung ist bei Schwimmteichen verpflichtend. 
Obwohl bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich der Galabauer eine 230V Pumpe verbaut hat (2003), die aber mit einem eigenen FI abgesichert war. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob in Ö diese scharfe Richtlinie wie in D auch gilt.
Vielleicht gibts ja hier einen österreichischen Elektrotechniker, bin zwar auch einer ... aber das ist schon sehr, sehr lange her, der uns die heutigen Richtlinien/Normen näher bringen kann 

Noch ein Wort zur Philosophie meines Schwimmteiches ...

Bei meiner damaligen Planung habe ich versucht eine möglichst lange Strecke schwimmen zu können. Deshalb war mein Teich auch net sehr breit, aber dafür konnte ich am Stück ca. 17m schwimmen und habe an den Enden Umkehrmöglichkeiten eingeplant, nicht das ich eine "Rolle" zum wenden machen mußte .... nur so als Bemerkung


----------



## MarioNino (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Hallo Helmut

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Wie gesagt, bin noch selbst am "rumspinnen" wie ich gewisse Dinge am besten löse.
Die Brücke mit darunterliegenden Wall:
Eine meiner Ideen hier wäre, mittels eines Skimmers das Wasser vom Schwimmbereich in den dahinterliegenden "Naturteich" mittels Schwerkraft laufen zu lassen.
Jetzt __ merk ich durch Deine Erwähnung erst, dass ich ja noch gar nicht einen wirklichen Pflanzfilter eingeplant hab gg 

Also mehr oder weniger so angedacht: Wasser vom Schwimmbereich mittels Skimmer in den "Naturteich", von dort mittels Skimmer über einen Pflanzenfilter danach zur Pumpe und zurück in den Schwimmteich.
Oder wäre es besser, zwei Pumpen einzusetzen, sofern man auch einen Wasserfall (Höhe ca. 1,5m) einbauen möchte? Nicht, dass die Pflanzfilter zu stark durchströmt werden und somit weniger Wirkung haben??

Das mit der Voltzahl wird noch das kleinste Problem werden schätz ich gg

Mit der Teichlänge ist das eben leider auch etwas ans Grundstück und den vorhandenen Baumbestand gebunden. Sonst ist natürlich je länger umso besser.

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Ein Skimmer, wie von Dir angedacht braucht eine Pumpe ... egal ob jetzt in Schwerkraft = bessere Lösung oder gepumpt 
Hier ist Schwerkraftfilter oder gepumpter Filter super erklärt

Ohne Wasserfall wäre Skizze 2 anzuwenden ....
mit Wasserfall würde es auch mit Skizze 4 funktionieren

wobei jeweils am Ende der Einlauf in den Pflanzfilter (PFF) vorzusehen wäre.

Im Bypass ... also nicht die ganze Menge Wasser durch den PFF sondern durch einen geregelten Abzweig einen Teil in den PFF der andere Zweig direkt zurück in den Teich.

[DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p201_Profi-Skimmer-DN100.html"]Der Skimmer[/DLMURL] arbeitet umso besser je mehr Pumpenleistung ankommt, gehe jetzt für deinen geplanten Teich von 15.000 Liter/Std. aus ... 
bei Skizze 2 würde ich eine stromsparende [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1344_Oase-Optimax-20000.html"]Oase Optimax 20000[/DLMURL] betreiben
bei Skizze 4 kommst um eine [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1408_Oase-Aquamax-Eco-16000.html"]Oase Aquamax 16000[/DLMURL] bzw. [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p54_Oase-Promax-20000.html"]Oase Promax 20000[/DLMURL], mit gleicher Leistung net herum.

Voraussetzung ist allerdings ein Filterkeller, wie man auch auf den Skizzen erkennen kann.

Alle Leitungen sind in 110 KG-Rohr auszuführen.


----------



## MarioNino (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

hm na da muss ich jetzt mal kräftig nachlesen und tüfteln.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise  Steht schon mal ein Bier. Am Ende der Beratung hast ne Brauerei lol


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

[OT]Hmm ... wo trinken wir das Bier 

Bei einem Ösi-Treffen ... Versuchs du mal ... ich habe es glaube ich, schon zu oft probiert 

Wenn du das zustande bringst steht ein Bier von mir [/OT]


----------



## MarioNino (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichfrischling*

Werd mich dahinterklemmen ;-)


----------

